# Perfume to drive him wild



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey ladies, I know that there are some perfumes out there that have certain ingrediants that when a guy smells it triggers *ahem* them to crave you ect. ect., lol. Just wondering if you guys know of any brands. Ah...please dont tell me it doesnt work b/c scientifically it does..... Anyway thanks!

I know some guys like certain common scents like vanilla ect, but I'm looking for the other fancy kind of parfumes, EDT, you know.


----------



## vav (Oct 16, 2006)

Wear some patchouli essential oil on you. You better dilute this in some carrier or other oil first. Patchouli is an aphrodisiac and it works. Another one- but a lot milder is ylang ylang.Have fun!


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 16, 2006)

I used to wear a cookie dough perfume for work but it was way too sweet for everyday wear IMO. Guys really went crazy for it, I haven't found anything that worked that well that's not as sweet.


----------



## Nolee (Oct 16, 2006)

i always hear that guys like the girls who smells sweet enoguh to eat!

..i also heard that Chanel perfumes in general are so sexy in most guys' book, some of my girlfriends swear it does work






another friend of mine says Gucci envy me also considered one these perfumes, a guy at a my local department store told me the same once and i thought he only wants to sell the perfume, but it turned out he was sayin the truth!


----------



## shortygal201 (Oct 16, 2006)

I've found that Serendipitous perfume gets good reactions


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2006)

Couldn't help you out there... John picks my perfumes... Sort of! LOL!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:
Ah...please dont tell me it doesnt work b/c scientifically it does. never heard that before!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2006)

my friend matt would be driven crazy with Philosphy's Pure Grace so much he told me not to wear it around him.


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 16, 2006)

Here a a few that my Husband won't leave me alone when I am wearing.. and I get a lot of compliments on by other people, men and women..

*Pink Sugar*

*Light Blue*

*Vera Wang-Princess*

*J LO Miami Glow*

*Christian Dior- Miss Dior Cherie*


----------



## cherryredlips (Oct 16, 2006)

I have gotten a lot of good reactions, from both guys and girls, from wearing Tommy Girl by Tommy Hillfiger. I looooooooove it lol.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 16, 2006)

Nick LOVES my Breathe Romance by B&amp;BW. He even has me spray it on his bed before I leave at night.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 16, 2006)

body shop white musk perfume oil...it makes the hubby go crazy as it reminds him of when we first met.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cherryredlips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have gotten a lot of good reactions, from both guys and girls, from wearing Tommy Girl by Tommy Hillfiger. I looooooooove it lol. Agreed. My boyfriend bought me this for my birthday and everytime I wear it everyone comes up to me and goes wow you smell so good!











My boyfriend picked a good perfume out!


----------



## make79 (Oct 18, 2006)

I heard that the perfume Paris Hilton has out has Pheromones in it. Don't know if it works or not.


----------



## restless (Oct 21, 2006)

"Black" Coco chanel -there is no man that can leave that scent behind, its sex in a bottle


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 21, 2006)

My man loves vanilla scents on me...too bad I don't! But I do give in sometimes for him.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2006)

FYI, I read somewhere the scent of pumpkin is a natural turn on for men... No idea why LOL!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I've never owned or worn perfume... but I heard that ylang-ylang is a strong natural aphrodisiac &amp; guys love it, so if you could find a nice fragrance with some ylang-ylang you might score big!


----------



## dj_eleven (Oct 24, 2006)

Karma by LUSH.... Guys go batty over it.


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 24, 2006)

My hubby bought me Euphoria by Calvin Klein. I get lots of compliments when I wear it and the scent drives my hubby crazy


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 24, 2006)

I get lots of compliments from guys when I wear Lancome Miracle.


----------



## littlemiss06 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've had a few compliments about my Provocative woman Interlude by Elizabeth Arden. It's a relatively new fragrance (in NZ anyway) But it actually smells like champagne and chocolate! Yum!


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FYI, I read somewhere the scent of pumpkin is a natural turn on for men... No idea why LOL! thats how i got my nickname because i used to wear this body spray from wal mart that smelled of pumpkin, vanilla and chai




my boyfriend calls me pumpkin more than liz...lol
chanel chance is a good one. he goes nuts over it


----------



## Barbette (Oct 29, 2006)

Moschino, the self titled fragance.

Each person makes a perfume smell different, so one will work out differently for two people.. Moschino has always worked for me... vÃ©ry well


----------



## teenyshell (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here a a few that my Husband won't leave me alone when I am wearing.. and I get a lot of compliments on by other people, men and women..
*Pink Sugar*

*Light Blue*

*Vera Wang-Princess*

*J LO Miami Glow*

*Christian Dior- Miss Dior Cherie*

I second Pink Sugar. I get compliments every time I wear it (by men and women) and it drives my husband crazy!


----------



## lletto (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been very successful with the following:

Victoria Secret Very Sexy (the original in the red)

Victoria Secret Succulent Mood (what I currently wear, my SO can't get enough of it!

Calvin Klein Euphoria

Hope this helps!


----------



## monniej (Nov 1, 2006)

the one guys ask about every time it wear it is dolce and gabbana (the one in the red velvet box)


----------



## LivinInaCoconut (Nov 2, 2006)

My boyfriend loves when I wear Pink Sugar, I get alot of compliments from others to.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 2, 2006)

I've heard Hanae Mori (sp?) drives guys nuts. To me it smells like overly strong cotton candy. The one that works best on me is Eau de Vanille that I found at a fancy soap shop in a city near here. Also the Vanilla Bean Noelle fragrance from Bath &amp; Body Works is really yummy.

Chanel Gardenia is my secret, but it fades so quickly! It's very subtle, but elegant. My BF also loves Amazing Grace from philosophy.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 2, 2006)

My BF likes Romance from Ralph Lauren, VS Forbidden Fantasy, VS Very Sexy, and B&amp;BW Night Blooming Jasmine.


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

My husband loves when I'm wearing my Chanel Coco hair mist.


----------



## selene (Jan 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dj_eleven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karma by LUSH.... Guys go batty over it. This stuff makes me go batty!



It is so unique, and lasts a LONG time. 
I like that I can smell it, too, throughout the day, unlike alcohol-based perfumes, where I could only smell them for about 10 minutes.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 27, 2007)

The two perfumes I get the most compliments on are CK Truth and Gap So Pink, but they aren't mostly from guys! I think I remember reading somewhere that guys like the smell of grapefruit, so citrus summer scents are probably a good bet.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nolee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always hear that guys like the girls who smells sweet enoguh to eat! ..i also heard that Chanel perfumes in general are so sexy in most guys' book, some of my girlfriends swear it does work





another friend of mine says Gucci envy me also considered one these perfumes, a guy at a my local department store told me the same once and i thought he only wants to sell the perfume, but it turned out he was sayin the truth!

yeah chanel allure is my fave


----------



## jen19 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love perfume and always have 2 or 3 "sixty dollars and up" bottles lying around - but the fragrance I get the most compliments on from men is Egyptian Musk - it is an oil, a small bottle costs about $7 and lasts forever. The scent is clean and sexy and not too sweet or overpowering....I started wearing it years ago when I worked with a black girl that wore it. The funny thing is that the only time anyone ever smelled it on me and knew what it was, it was another black woman, so it must be more popular with them.

You see it for sale in head shops, new age type shops, at street fairs and things like that, I think even Whole Foods sells a selection of fragrance oils and Egyptian Musk is one of them. You can also buy it online, but I prefer to get it in person, you only want to spend your money on the thicker oils, the really thin ones are watered down with something and the scent isn't as powerful or does not last as long... you never know what you are getting online.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nick LOVES my Breathe Romance by B&amp;BW. He even has me spray it on his bed before I leave at night. OMG...I have the body cream, body lotion, and self-tanner in this scent! LOVE it! lol.


----------



## McRubel (Jul 10, 2007)

Amor Amor by Cacharel is a good one. I've had complete strangers come up to me and ask me what I'm wearing because I smell good. And Victoria's Secret Amber Romance. I was walking by some guys and I overheard one guy say to the other "I LOVE it when girls wear that scent." My boyfriend comments on it everytime I wear it, too.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 10, 2007)

During highschool, i used to wear Cotton Candy Perfume and one time i was sitted with two of my guy classmates for some group work in class. I swear they couldnt leave me alone. They were smelling me from left and right and all they needed was to lick off my perfume from my neck. It was hilarious. I was llike : u never had a girl smell this good? haha Horny lil bastards it waa really nice compliment but it was getting so weird. Its so funny now that im lookin back on it. I think cotton candy scent is a good aprodishiac.


----------



## nikky (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never owned or worn perfume... but I heard that ylang-ylang is a strong natural aphrodisiac &amp; guys love it, so if you could find a nice fragrance with some ylang-ylang you might score big!



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???????????????


----------



## dismalspectre (Jul 13, 2007)

Not an easy to find department store one...but Snake Oil from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Perfume Oils: Welcome to the Lab

It's very sultry and spicy.


----------



## gabyk (Jul 13, 2007)

Casmir from Chopard works very well for me


----------



## Rockhoppa (Jul 15, 2007)

Ya I agree with CHERRYREDLIPS Tommy Girl gets you alot of attention. and Compliments


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

When I wear "Pink Sugar", I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

Black by COCO and Obsession by Calvin Klein.


----------



## sjeffries73 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry so slow on this response, but Affection by Mary Kay literally got me attacked! The guy couldn't quit sniffing me! He bought his wife a bottle that night.


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FYI, I read somewhere the scent of pumpkin is a natural turn on for men... No idea why LOL! Yep...read this article:AANOS

It's a combo of pumpkin and lavender. I tested it on my BF though and he wasn't crazy about it! lol

Jo


----------



## winnipb (Aug 1, 2007)

Cinnabar - I think it is Este Lauder. I get most of my compliments from men when I wear it.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm going to try the Ylang Ylang and Patchouli to test the results..LOL


----------



## -Missy L- (Aug 6, 2007)

Samsara by Guerlien - i ALWAYS get compliments when i wear this...very sexy scent


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 6, 2007)

*Delice de Cartier.... extremely **sensual!!!*


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Chanel #5. A classic. And I love a perfume from Bobbi Brown called Beach. It smells like sun tan lotion and reminds you of the beach!!


----------



## PorcelainPirate (Aug 8, 2007)

2 Hearts, by Bnevertoobusytobebeautiful.

Rose and jasmine, both powerful aphrodisiacs, and it smells much more feminine than patchouli.






I don't have a high enough post count to give a link, so you'll have to serch it out yourself I'm afraid.


----------



## Salsera730 (Aug 14, 2007)

Calvin Klein Euphoria and Coach the fragrance always gets alot of compliments.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

My hubby loves vanilla scents on me...


----------



## magda11us (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Lolita Lempicka, very unique scent and the bottled is so pretty.


----------



## misstee (Aug 14, 2007)

Sexual - Michael Germain

always gets compliments.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

Whenever I put on Victoria's Secret perfumes guys (sometimes even girls) always turn their heads.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Aug 15, 2007)

_Believe it or not, I get a lot of compliments on my Victoria's Secret Pink



_


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

My oldie White Diamonds seems to work best.....have lots of others but this seems to hit the spot.


----------



## TwinkleToes (Aug 23, 2007)

everything makes him sneeze ... sigh


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 23, 2007)

i find HUGO boss red very seducing


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

My boyfriend loves Gucci Envy Me on me.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 10, 2007)

what brand is pink sugar from? thanks!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 10, 2007)

Pink Sugar is by Aquolina- I think I spelled it right?!

I get alot of compliments from good old Exclamation! Its cheap but does the trick!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gabyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Casmir from Chopard works very well for me Yes it's loaded with vanilla.


----------



## DDHarvey (Sep 12, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## <3Lau.Rawr<3 (Sep 15, 2007)

Vanilla &amp; Cake/Sweet smells are suppose to be really attractive


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 27, 2007)

jon loves dkny be delicious!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Ironically my favorites are Serendipitous and Chocolovers by Aquolina and my hubby hates sweet scents! lol


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

I love anything with a Vanilla note to it...


----------

